# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 7 >  gừng trâu giống - 0937392133

## hangtran4417

Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp gừng giống như gừng trâu, gừng sẻ . Nếu HTX hoặc nông dân có nhu cầu thì liên hệ với chúng tôi bất cứ lúc nào, gừng này là gừng 12 tháng tuổi, gừng đã mọc mầm, khoảng 6-7 tháng là thu hoạch 3kg/1 bao

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: 0937 392133( Ms.Hằng )

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## quf3ff9c

Bài viết của bạn hay thật đấy. Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ mình rất thích đọc bài viết của bạn. Theo như quan điểm của bạn mình thấy cũng đúng, nhưng bạn cần nói rõ hơn thì mọi người sẽ rõ hơn đó!

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp DDGS gồm các chỉ tiêu:
**ProFat: 36% tối thiểu*
*Protein: 26% tối thiểu*
*Tro: 7% tối đa*
*Độ ẩm: 12.0% tối đa*
*Chất xơ: 10% tối đa*
*Vomitoxin: 5ppm Max*
*Aflatoxin: 20ppb Max*
*Màu: vàng*
*Đóng bao: Trọng lượng cả bì tương đương 50 kg/PP. Hàng đóng trong bao không đồng nhất.*
*Thanh toán: Thanh toán 100% bằng tiền mặt hoặc chuyển khoản.*
*Số lượng tối thiểu cho mỗi đơn đặt hàng: 5 tấn.*
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909 922 617 (gặp Ms.Lam)*

----------


## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------

